# Naturally Occurring Antibiotic Kills Lyme Disease and Nothing Else: A Potential Breakthrough Treatment



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Naturally Occurring Antibiotic Kills Lyme Disease and Nothing Else: A Potential Breakthrough Treatment


Antibiotic that selectively targets Lyme Disease, doesn't damage the microbiome, and doesn't spread resistance, was just found by scientists




www.goodnewsnetwork.org





Many of the long term members here will most likely recall that _sometimes _the cause of some people's DP/DR symptoms are actually caused by Lyme Disease. 

There's now some new hope for those that do in fact have Lyme. 

This popped up on my instagram from Good News Network:









Naturally Occurring Antibiotic Kills Lyme Disease and Nothing Else: A Potential Breakthrough Treatment


Antibiotic that selectively targets Lyme Disease, doesn't damage the microbiome, and doesn't spread resistance, was just found by scientists




www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------

